# How to prevent angelfish from eating their eggs



## fishy100 (Aug 26, 2015)

My angelfish kept eating their eggs no matter what I did.
Sharing my method to prevent angelfish from eating their eggs and saving as much as possible fry:


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

All logical steps that I don't think many of us think of!! Thank you for posting this!


----------

